# Farm Name Suggestions



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey everyone...

I was just thinking that our farm needs a name, but I am having a hard time coming up with something really good. Any suggestions? 

Here are some facts about our farm if they could help:

-We have 2 horses
-Lots of chickens
-2 Dogs
-2 Cats
-House is OLD (like early 1800's)
-20 acres
-In Maine
-There used to be 2 HUGE Maple trees in the front yard (just cut them down this winter)
-No barn-- run-ins and a chicken coop (Barn to come soon)
-There is a creek, but IDK it's name
-I like Spanish, so that could be incorporated

I am looking for something catchy, but not too professional, because we are just a hobby farm right now. I kinda like "Lotsarocks Farm"... But that is the only thing that I actually like. Got any good ideas? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 26, 2013)

lol, I'm the last one to give any suggestions on farm names 'cause I'm still searching for the right one for me... but I was thinking maybe since you live in Maine, maybe you could play around with it a bit? As in "Maine Attraction", "The Maine Homestead" etc, etc, etc...

Our old family farm had large wrought iron gates on stone pillers at the entrance to the property, so we named our business "Iron Gait Equestrain"... lol, iron gates... gait of a horse... lol, probably the only time a really creative farm name came to me... now I'm just floundering!

Can't wait to hear what you come up with! Good Luck!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 26, 2013)

That is a good idea! Thanks!


----------

